# loosing weight



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

hi fellas I am new to this so go easy on me lol ok to start I am 53 years old and weigh 93kg I want to loose weight and keep the muscle my weight at the moment is up and down like a prostitutes knickers lol so could do with a little help its more of a challenge for me as people think I will never have a good body so I so much want to prove them wrong also the reason I want to do it is to loose weight that would help me no end ok there is also another problem I have a chronic lung condition called COPD it means my energy level is not the greatest and no were near you guys but I no I can do it just need help in what to eat and how much to eat and what weights I should be doing my arms and legs are ok but its the middle part the belly that's holding me back so if you can help I would be most grateful ATB Phil.


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi mate, & welcome.

I joined this site some time ago and in 18 months I have lost four stone.

First thing to do is download my fitness pal to you smartphone or PC.

Track everything you eat this week on my fitness pal & just see how much you really are eating and drinking.

Then go to a web site like this:

http://www.calculator.net/calorie-calculator.html

and see how many calories you should be eating and drinking.

Also keep reading older post's on here & asking question

Loads of really good info & loads of post's on here that will motivate you into losing weight mate


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Honestly, if you can find a good personal trainer to assess you it would be good move. They will cover all your needs taking into consideration your condition.

Diet isn't rocket science but would be good to get some help around it as everyone is going to respond different to intake.

but well balanced portions eaten consitently throughout the day is ideal.

E.g

Breakfast

meal 1 cup of oats two eggs

Lunch

meal 2 150grams of chicken 1 cup of rice cup of desired greens

Dinner

meal 3 200g of fish 1 roasted potato 1 cup of greens

it's not pertinant that you consume 6 meals a day but the regularity and portions are important. At least to get the ball rolling and you heading in the right direction

then in 12 weeks on a program you can revisit and assess and make further adjustments

hope that helps you a little


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

billy76 said:


> Hi mate, & welcome.
> 
> I joined this site some time ago and in 18 months I have lost four stone.
> 
> ...


 This is good advice. To lose body fat all you need to do is to eat fewer calories than you use. If your weight is currently stable just start by reducing what you currently eat by about 500 kcal per day and see how you get on from there.



Energy3 said:


> Honestly, if you can find a good personal trainer to assess you it would be good move. They will cover all your needs taking into consideration your condition.
> 
> Diet isn't rocket science but would be good to get some help around it as everyone is going to respond different to intake.
> 
> but well balanced portions eaten consitently throughout the day is ideal.


 IMHO it would be a collossal waste of money for the OP to pay for a personal trainer/diet coach. All he needs to do in order to lose body fat it eat fewer calories than he uses. There is no need to pay someone to make things complicated. If the OP finds he really struggles on his own then it could be an option to consider of course, but for most it is not necessary.

Also, there is no need to worry particularly how food is distributed throughout the day. Different patterns work better for different people. All the OP needs to worry about is getting total calories under control, in whatever way suits them best.


----------



## Energy3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> This is good advice. To lose body fat all you need to do is to eat fewer calories than you use. If your weight is currently stable just start by reducing what you currently eat by about 500 kcal per day and see how you get on from there.
> 
> IMHO it would be a collossal waste of money for the OP to pay for a personal trainer/diet coach. All he needs to do in order to lose body fat it eat fewer calories than he uses. There is no need to pay someone to make things complicated. If the OP finds he really struggles on his own then it could be an option to consider of course, but for most it is not necessary.
> 
> Also, there is no need to worry particularly how food is distributed throughout the day. Different patterns work better for different people. All the OP needs to worry about is getting total calories under control, in whatever way suits them best.


 I agree but some stability in food intake may help him along with portion control a lot sooner then not.

Also given his condition if he gets a consult from a decent PT he would benefit

of course if he knows himself well he can best gauge like no one else can

just my two cents worth anyways


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Energy3 said:


> Also given his condition if he gets a consult from a decent PT he would benefit


 I'd forgotten about the COPD and if he could find someone with relevant knowledge I'd agree that could help actually. But I suspect finding anyone who does will be tricky. Exercise with COPD is going to be extremely difficult, which is why I focused on diet (which is vastly more important for fat loss anyway).


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you so much fellas for all the help the COPD is not going to stop me i go to the gym two times a week and when i am not there i walk a lot i no i will never have a body like some of you fellas but a body to look good is what i am aiming for also i am not to keen on fish lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> Thank you so much fellas for all the help the COPD is not going to stop me i go to the gym two times a week and when i am not there i walk a lot i no i will never have a body like some of you fellas but a body to look good is what i am aiming for also i am not to keen on fish lol


 The people I've met with COPD have been on oxygen most of the time, fortunately you must be rather better off than them  .


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> The people I've met with COPD have been on oxygen most of the time, fortunately you must be rather better off than them  .


 I am not at that stage yet but that would be next my lung capacity is 44% to the normal 98% of some one with out COPD but I try to keep my self fit that helps a lot the inhalers help to and loosing a little weight would be even better would give the lungs a little more room to expand


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Start tracking everything you eat this week mate & post back on Friday.

I'm sure there's loads of guys on here can help & advise,

But starting tracking and we will all know where to start pal


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

billy76 said:


> Start tracking everything you eat this week mate & post back on Friday.
> 
> I'm sure there's loads of guys on here can help & advise,
> 
> But starting tracking and we will all know where to start pal


 Thank you I will do and I will report back on Friday


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks fellas I am most grateful for you help ATB Phil


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd forgotten about the COPD and if he could find someone with relevant knowledge I'd agree that could help actually. But I suspect finding anyone who does will be tricky. Exercise with COPD is going to be extremely difficult, which is why I focused on diet (which is vastly more important for fat loss anyway).


 Agree. Also the COPD will be less of a factor when he weighs less. Weight loss combined with appropriate COPD medication will allow for increased exercise, even if its not taxing cardio.


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Have you consulted with your doctor before starting to work out? Ive never heard of COPD but sicne your talking about decreased lung capacity I imagine that working out and cardio is gonna place additional stress to your lungs. If your goal is to lose weight then by reducing the amount of food you eat you can achive something without further risks to your health.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

weaver said:


> Have you consulted with your doctor before starting to work out? Ive never heard of COPD but sicne your talking about decreased lung capacity I imagine that working out and cardio is gonna place additional stress to your lungs. If your goal is to lose weight then by reducing the amount of food you eat you can achive something without further risks to your health.


 cheers fella I have been going to the Gym two times a week for the last two years I no my limit I attended a pulmonary rehab training courses it was for 6 weeks doing circuit training bike rowing machine step ups walking machine I was then referred to the Gym I had an induction day showing me all the machines and how they work I was with them for another four week until I new what I was doing but now I am left to do what I want they keep tabs on me to see how I am doing so its cool I lift weights but not like you fellas but I seem to be getting stronger


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

ok fellas this is what I have been eating all week managed to loose a 1lb to lol

View attachment meal plan.pdf


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> ok fellas this is what I have been eating all week managed to loose a 1lb to lol
> 
> View attachment 125353


 Are you tracking calories?


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are you tracking calories?


 mmmmm dam no I did not but would say close to the 1800 cal a day


----------



## billy76 (Mar 22, 2015)

Mate track everything using my fitness pall.

But this I mean everything.

This will tell you total Calories, Protein, fat, carbs & deffo Sugar!

This is what we need to know.

I find I spend most of my time cooking, washing up using apps like my fitness pal then I do training.

Training is easy bit.

Please give us some more info here pal.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

will do fellas cheers


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd second the Myfitnesspal suggestion, although there is no need to track sugar. Fat loss is all about eating fewer calories than you use.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

hi ok fellas been useing myfitnesspal with good resaults how do i put it up on here to show what i have been up to ?


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

ok i have lost around 6kg in weight so far but now want to loose a little more but have good muscle hope this works so u can see it four days of what i have been eating so you should get an idear and maybe some tips for me to start building my body lol


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

befor and after shot and now


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Your screenshots show the chicken breast as having no protein


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dmsknk said:


> Your screenshots show the chicken breast as having no protein


 Well spotted - that's a pretty big error! There also a bread roll with zero carbs in it...

Myfitnesspal is great for adding things up but it's worth checking (and fixing) the values for foods the first time. Although generally the calorie figures tend to be OK and it's macro content that is ropey.

The 46 kcal ham salad may be questionable though?

Looks like you're doing well though @walk :thumbup1: .


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

dmsknk said:


> Your screenshots show the chicken breast as having no protein


 i never noticed that i wonder why that as happend ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

walk said:


> i never noticed that i wonder why that as happend ?


 All the data in MFP is entered by other users. Many only care about calories and so only put that in, others are just muppets! But generally it's not too bad, and once you've fixed the data for something you eat it will be correct for you from then on. If you just worry about calories and protein you're basically sorted though.

(Sodium values are often wrong by a factor of 1,000 as people don't understand the difference between grams and milligrams...)


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> Well spotted - that's a pretty big error! There also a bread roll with zero carbs in it...
> 
> Myfitnesspal is great for adding things up but it's worth checking (and fixing) the values for foods the first time. Although generally the calorie figures tend to be OK and it's macro content that is ropey.
> 
> ...


 yer thats strange i wonder why that as happened i never noticed it untill now so you think what i am doing so far is ok i am keeping to my in take 1800 cal a day but would like to start with building more shap so do i eat more ptotein ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

1. It's losing. Not loosing.

2. My fitness pal always makes mistakes so always check. I was having 6 eggs a day which, according to the app contained absolutely nothing.

3. Good improvements already!!


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ultrasonic said:


> All the data in MFP is entered by other users. Many only care about calories and so only put that in, others are just muppets! But generally it's not too bad, and once you've fixed the data for something you eat it will be correct for you from then on. If you just worry about calories and protein you're basically sorted though.
> 
> (Sodium values are often wrong by a factor of 1,000 as people don't understand the difference between grams and milligrams...)


 Thank you i will sort it my daughter set it up for me as i am crap at this sort of thing but will get it sorted


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

sen said:


> 1. It's losing. Not loosing.
> 
> 2. My fitness pal always makes mistakes so always check. I was having 6 eggs a day which, according to the app contained absolutely nothing.
> 
> 3. Good improvements already!!


 lol yep my spelling is crap lol


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

i also had a word with one of the gym staff because of my COPD and he said i was doing ok and he would keep an eye on me would like to get the waist a little more trim but the rest i think i am doing ok thanks for all your help fellas


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

walk said:


> i also had a word with one of the gym staff because of my COPD and he said i was doing ok and he would keep an eye on me would like to get the waist a little more trim but the rest i think i am doing ok thanks for all your help fellas


 Think you look really good mate. Keep it up.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

sen said:


> Think you look really good mate. Keep it up.


 cheers buddy i am trying real hard i think when i get me food right i will see better results but the weight is dropping off and i am pleased with that i feel a big difference


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

walk said:


> cheers buddy i am trying real hard i think when i get me food right i will see better results but the weight is dropping off and i am pleased with that i feel a big difference


 Good can't be far wrong if you're losing weight.


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi fellas its been a few months and thought I would give you an up date of how I am doing I am now down from 93kg to a slimmer 84 kg with the help from you fellas I really like the way I am shaping up need to loose a little more and want to build my self up ie more shape I walk 4 times a week and go to the Gym two times a week I want to get a slimmer waist I can see my six pack lol but I think there is still fat in this area that's not making the show how they should so need help with that if you can help please thanks fellas for all your help not bad for 54 lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking good there mate, better shape than most 34 year olds I know lol


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Looking good there mate, better shape than most 34 year olds I know lol


 lol cheers buddy its not been easy to be honest I am enjoying it but know I can do better


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

walk said:


> lol cheers buddy its not been easy to be honest I am enjoying it but know I can do better


 Definitely rewarding, I lost a couple stone last year, feel way better for it


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Definitely rewarding, I lost a couple stone last year, feel way better for it


 I would like to get down to around 78 to 79 kg my target is to slim the waist down a little not looking for mega muscles but just to look the best I can lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

walk said:


> I would like to get down to around 78 to 79 kg my target is to slim the waist down a little not looking for mega muscles but just to look the best I can lol


 Well whatever you've been doing is working a treat, keep doing it lol

I'm bad when it comes to cardio, feel like a day in the cardio section is one wasted in the weights section but gonna have to start fitting it in somewhere


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

Cypionate said:


> Well whatever you've been doing is working a treat, keep doing it lol
> 
> I'm bad when it comes to cardio, feel like a day in the cardio section is one wasted in the weights section but gonna have to start fitting it in somewhere


 I do 15 minuets or until I burn 200cal before I hit the weights tread mill raised to 10 walking pace set at 4.5 loosing the weight slow but think its better that way no rush now anyway summer gone lol


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

walk said:


> I do 15 minuets or until I burn 200cal before I hit the weights tread mill raised to 10 walking pace set at 4.5 loosing the weight slow but think its better that way no rush now anyway summer gone lol


 Yea I`ll probably end up with something along those lines, would definitely have to be before weights rather than after, I like to know I can barely do another rep before I leave


----------



## walk (Apr 23, 2016)

well getting there now slimed right down I can now see my Abs showing through but still have a thin layer of body fat covering them should I change my diet now or work them more I work them every day to be honest its fecking killing me lol any tips fellas as to lose the last bit cheers for all the help from this site


----------

